
NetCAT: Practical Cache Attacks from the Network - matt_d
https://www.vusec.net/projects/netcat/
======
elitistphoenix
They could have picked a name that wasn't already used.

~~~
kayfox
Yeah, now lots of vendors will have to explain that netcat is not NetCAT and
that its okay to have netcat on their *nix distro.

